# Velveteen Lop Babies!!



## Blaze_Amita (Mar 18, 2010)

I finally had a litter, and boy watching mommy Shelly was interesting, she got so HUGE and this morning, she was normal again and I was tickled. 

Several Brokens, soem I will guess are blue(Mommy's broken blue, daddy's solid blue) and I'mgoign to venture a tort/blue tort guess on a couple of them. THey have torts behind them so I'm hoping!











There is a total of 8, I'm soo excited, I've been waiting for this litter. . . . I just wasn't expecting anything this large in litter size, I had been told 4-5 were usual for the breed from past breeders. I'm going to be keeping at least one of them.


----------



## wooly_queen (Mar 18, 2010)

I love how big the ears are on the Vlops and the Elops even at birth. lol They are so adorable .:hearts


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Mar 18, 2010)

EARS! EEK! 

If both parents are dilute all the babies will be. So I say blues and BLUE TORTS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow you really have to keep us up to date on there growth.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 19, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Mar 20, 2010)

Beautiful!!! Blue bunnies rock! :biggrin2:

Love them big little earsies.


----------



## nicolevins (Mar 20, 2010)

So cute!

Please, keep us updated


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Mar 20, 2010)

didn't take complete stock of how many brokens versus solid blues, but one solid blue tort, and one broken blue tort. *Squeals* i'm soo excited. I'll get updated pictures in a day or two, i just want it to be a bit warmer before I pull them out of the box again. I just LOVE those ears! I'll have to get a V-Lop from a different rabbitry and keep one or two of these babies.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Mar 21, 2010)

Found another little solid blue in the back of the box! EKK!!! 4 Solid blues, 3 broken blues, 1 solid blue-tort, 1 broken blue-tort . . .. The blue torts are both spoken for, I might possibly keep one of the broken blues but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## bengal77 (Mar 21, 2010)

Aww, they're so tiny and adorable.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 21, 2010)

cute


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Mar 22, 2010)

:inlove:


----------



## Boz (Mar 22, 2010)

oh my! Send one my way please?!


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 22, 2010)

Any new updates???


----------



## hoofbeats23 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Literally the cutest things I've EVER seen. *



*Blaze_Amita wrote: *


> Found another little solid blue in the back of the box! EKK!!! 4 Solid blues, 3 broken blues, 1 solid blue-tort, 1 broken blue-tort . . .. The blue torts are both spoken for, I might possibly keep one of the broken blues but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## bigwigbunny (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi, can you post pictures of the doe and buck? I'm trying to get a good eye for nice velveteens.


----------



## crystal (Mar 24, 2010)

That pic is so cute with them all snuggled up together. Gosh, 9 babies, you'll have your hands full when they are hopping around... 

More photos please!


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Mar 24, 2010)

THis is daddy, He had the head and ears that I liked from the prior pair of VLops that I had. 






This is mommy, out of hte two does that Mr. Young had(Her and her daughter) I liked her better via markings, but neither doe had the ear carraige that I was looking for, hence for the buck's ear carriage. 



More baby pictures uploading now . . . Such little-big darlings


----------



## meepy (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow, they are gorgeous!!


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Mar 24, 2010)

Very Pic heavy- SOrry!!!!


----------



## meepy (Mar 24, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## hoofbeats23 (Mar 24, 2010)

I want one!... or two... or three...


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Mar 24, 2010)

I get one! I will hunt all of the town to find them if I have to


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG SOOOO cute


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Mar 24, 2010)

oh my gosh, they are cute. congrats.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG!! Very Cute


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Mar 25, 2010)

SQUEAL! So Beautiful!! How do you handle all of that bunny beauty at once?! And I love their squiggly little whiskers.

Daddy bunny is gorgeous also! I am very partial to: 1. BLUE bunnies 2. Velvety-fur bunnies 3. Long droopy e-lop style ears He's got the total package 

Mama looks like a sweetie, too. They were destined to have TDF kits!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 25, 2010)

He may not have told you yet - but that daddy wants to come to Texas for a visit...and bring along some babies so mama doesn't have to tend to so many.

Of course he'll wait till they're weaned...

In other words - can I steal ...um...yeah...steal..them?


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Mar 25, 2010)

You can pick one up if you'd like! lol. I have one staying with me(Broken Blue tort), the solid blue tort and a broken blue doe going to NY, and one goign to Sam. . . 

I'm sure there's enough for you guys! them ears, they make me squealish every morning, I can't wait to get out and see them! my poor horses, they haven't been getting the attention they want.


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 25, 2010)

They're adorable.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Mar 28, 2010)

Well I went through and Sexed them all today, took me a little while, they didn't want to cooperate. 4 solid blue does, 3 broken blue bucks, 1 solid blue-tort buck, 1 broken blue-tort doe. . . . It was Weird to say the least.









I LOVE it when they lay with their little noses together, and the little blue tort's ear just flopped over. That is blue tort, right? LOL.






The little broken Blue tort, She's my sweetie, I have to think of a name for her now






He's going to NY this summer to my sister's. She got hte first pair of VLops and I got those two Vlops from her- Ears and Cater(she needed to thin down and knew I loved the VLops) and that buck, Ears, was a blue tort. 

We had a bad run in during the week. The coldest day of the week, and one of the broken Blue's was out of hte box and not moving in the morning. I warmed him back up and he's fit as a fiddle now, but I was soo scared that he was going to die. I had baby bunny-a-cide that day, two of my day old Dutch babies were also out of their box.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 28, 2010)

They are soooooo Cute!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 28, 2010)

They are so adorable!! 

Emily


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Apr 3, 2010)

One of the girls laying out of the box with mommy.










The little blue tort buck, . . . those ears . . . . 








My little girl, she still doesn't have a name yet, but she cuddles with me now.






One of the little girls(Samantha, I have to talk to you about yours, you've got a little girl)






This is one of the boys, that little baby that had gotten cold, died the other day(hence why I need to talk to you Sam about yours, that was the one I had marked for you cause he was special) He had been marked in one ear to let me know which baby he was, because I had been working so hard to keep him alive and marked in the opposite ear for BunnyBunbun/Samantha. I haver to bury him once the ground softens up a little bit, right now it's like cement. *sigh*


----------



## crystal (Apr 4, 2010)

oh my gosh they are adorable. and they've grown so much. 

such a variety of colours, and broken and solid. 

thanks for the updated pics! hope to see some more pics in another few days or a week.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 4, 2010)

poor guy  Any of them are welcome, odviously. I just thought a boy would be better for us.


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 5, 2010)

They r adorable sorry for the loss tho


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh my utterly goodness oh dear too cute.

My heart is actually hurting a little bit lol!!!!! It twanged painfully at every photo- it needs a bit of a rest now Hahahahahaha


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Apr 11, 2010)

That's the boys! One broken blue is going to Lisa(KY) and one is going to Virginia, the solid is going to NY!

The solid girls:






One of them is Samantha's, one goes to Virginia, one to NY and one to Lisa(KY) 

And the last little girl, that's staying with me, she got named Sophie:






I Love the way their ears have all come out, I paired my parents up VERY well. Shelly doesn't have the greatest ears, or ear carraige, and I got Kevin for his ears and carriage. 

Over all, I am incredibly satisfied with this litter, other than the one that I lost. The two going to VA are going in exchange for two Vlop babies of the other ladies. She's got five(all diff bloodlines from mine). She found my website and emailed me from that.


----------



## bengal77 (Apr 11, 2010)

Too adorable!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 11, 2010)

*drools*


----------



## DebsBuns (Apr 11, 2010)

I want one. Send one california way please. I've been wanting one since I heard about them. Do you know of any southern california breeders?


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Apr 11, 2010)

http://www.velveteenlops.com/more_baby_pictures.html

that's the best i can find, I know there's more on the west coast, i used to have their webpages saved cause i had thought about shipping them before.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 11, 2010)

They are absolutely adorable!! 
My gosh, how do you get them sold/spoken for so fast!? Lol. I wish my babies were sold/spoken for at that age.  

Emily


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Apr 11, 2010)

Word of mouth! I used to sell like that in NY too, my co workers(in NY) gave me the nickname Bunny, because they used to hear about my baby bunnies, some used to raise them(Like Connie used to raise Dutch, so she'd love hearing about them) My co-workers now have started to call me Bunny too, since they found out I don't respond to my name(cause of the first job!) but I look up at Bunny. I sold two because someone found my website- the VA two!


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 12, 2010)

OMG they r adorable I love them to bits


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh no's!
I'm going to have to come and steal your bunnies.
They are adorable


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 12, 2010)

*Blaze_Amita wrote: *


> Word of mouth! I used to sell like that in NY too, my co workers(in NY) gave me the nickname Bunny, because they used to hear about my baby bunnies, some used to raise them(Like Connie used to raise Dutch, so she'd love hearing about them) My co-workers now have started to call me Bunny too, since they found out I don't respond to my name(cause of the first job!) but I look up at Bunny. I sold two because someone found my website- the VA two!



Ahh nice!  Haha. I sold one of my does from my litter last year to a breeder, who then sold her to another breeder (whom I don't know) so maybe if that new breeder likes her, she will come to me for another! haha. 

I am making flyers right now to take to ALL of my local feed stores, tack shops, farm stores, pet stores, etc. in hopes that I can get a wider base of buyers in my area since I know not everyone goes on Craigslist. I'm also going to try Kiji or whatever it is... hopefully that will work too. I'm hoping that the flyers will generate so much interest that I will have a long waiting list  

Emily


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Apr 24, 2010)

it also depends on the breed. I know where Red Thunder Rabbits lives, there is a very high demand for holland lops, but almost no demand for mini rex or dutch. Aunt CIndy(also in NY) has a high demand for her English Spots. 
Well for an update, I had to wean out a few of the babies, half of them are now weaned, a bit earlier than i wanted because mommy started to chew on their ears. 



I will have more pictures this weekend! I just have to get them online.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Apr 24, 2010)

That's Sophie with Ivy(4.5 week old Dorper lamb) their ears are sooo big


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 24, 2010)

I feel bad for those ears!! I would hate to step on your own ears!!!


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 28, 2010)

OH MY GOODNESS!!! Those are the CUTEST little things!!!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 28, 2010)

And where is a picture of MY baby???


----------



## butsy (Apr 28, 2010)

more piiiiics


----------



## Karlie (May 1, 2010)

Ohh! I want! Is there any possible way I could get a doe from you, then get a buck from another litter? I would loveee to have a pair of these guys!


----------



## Blaze_Amita (May 2, 2010)

well i have a bro/sis pair coming in from VA in a month, when they are old enough, i'm going to prove out the new buck with Shelly(the mommy this time around) and the little girl with my present buck(daddy of these babies) and the new buck with my little baby girl that i kept so I'll have a pair that are unrelated at some point in time. . . i've got quite a few people that want some now, I just want to give mom a little time off.


----------



## jujub793 (May 2, 2010)

absolutely the most adorable thing i have seen all day lol!!!


----------



## Blaze_Amita (May 2, 2010)

This is Samantha's little Girl. She's got good head and ears.








This is Rachel's little boy(Red Thunder Rabbits)






This is Cindy's little girl- also bound for NY with the bluetort






Little boy bound for Virgina




The little girl bound for Virgina with her brother. The last two I have already moved to a different type of cage so they can get used to them.


----------



## cirrustwi (May 3, 2010)

SOOOOOOOOOOO cute!!!!!!!! I need one. I don't just want one, I need one. I have wanted an Velveteen since I first hear about the breed. I've only seen a couple in person. Hmmmm.....heading to Vegas in August, KY would be a little out of the way, and I'm flying, but they wouldn't notice a rabbit on the plane, no, definitely not...and you wouldn't miss one of yours... So that would make my trip Las Vegas via Los Angelas via where in KY??? Oh, I could figure it out, but I wonder how much it would cost to change my flight? Somehow I think a Velveteen Lop would be worth it.



Jen


----------



## Blaze_Amita (May 5, 2010)

hahahahaha. never get past the farm dogs! lol That and I don't have any more babies available!! I should be breeding again in 6 months, 2 different does(my broken black and my broken blue tort) so check back in 8 months or so and I should have more babies available. 
Also if you want one sooner, try checking out Purple Thistle Rabbitry on webs, she has some babies, not sure how many are not sold yet.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (May 5, 2010)

Ohh and think about where you live, Purple Thistle is in Virgina, We're meeting in West Virgina to swap our babies!


----------

